# Juramentado / .45



## Dieter (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi,

for an exhibition I need a filmclip. Perhaps someone of you has one like that on their harddisc or knows an URL, where I can download it.

During an Arnis exhibition, where we also want to demonstrate the historical development of the FMA, we want to show the scene, where a Juramentado kills a captain, despite him shooting a full round of .38 cal. into the Juramentado. After that, I want to show a clip of a cal .45 that fires. I know that it is not historically prooven, that this is the reason to develop the cal .45, but in the exhibition it will be a good effect. 

Now the question:
Does anybody have a clip, that shows a scene with the juramentado or does anybody have a clipwhere a cal.45 is beeing fired. I need a closeup of the gun with sound. Or perhaps you may know an URL, where I can download such a clip?

If yes, it would be nice, if you couls send me the clip or the URL to the following mail adress:

dk@abanico.de 


Please only up to 10 MB. If it is larger, please send a short mail, then we have to make it differently.

Thanks for the effort already.

Best regardes from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
DATU of Modern Arnis


----------



## Tgace (Feb 2, 2005)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> for an exhibition I need a filmclip. Perhaps someone of you has one like that on their harddisc or knows an URL, where I can download it.
> 
> ...


try this one on for size...best I can do on short notice
http://www.jttk.zaq.ne.jp/guri/guam/1911.wmv
http://web3.incl.ne.jp/shiraaya/1911-38kai907.WMV


----------



## Dieter (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanks Tgace,

from the pictures this is exactly what I what. 
Just the sound not yet. I don't hear the sound on the first at all (is there?) and on the second, which is the perfect angle to film this gun, it only makes  very little noise. I need a big bang.

But Thanks anyeay, if I can't get anything better, I will fake the sound.


Dieter


----------



## Tgace (Feb 2, 2005)

Dieter said:
			
		

> Thanks Tgace,
> 
> from the pictures this is exactly what I what.
> Just the sound not yet. I don't hear the sound on the first at all (is there?) and on the second, which is the perfect angle to film this gun, it only makes very little noise. I need a big bang.
> ...


I think the second one is a replica weapon...that sound+recoil isnt normal. Probably a movie prop...


----------

